#  > 【月之花海】獸迷、毛毛、Furry討論區 >  > 幻想森林 >  > [資料] 遊戲中常出現的幻獸~奇美拉

## Fenrir

奇美拉(Chimera)
由複數動物要素所組成的幻獸總稱。在希臘神話中,頭是獅子,身體是山羊,尾巴則是蛇,也有人說他是擁有獅子,羊,蛇的頭身體為雌山羊的生物,他的名稱是由希臘文”雌山羊”轉變而來的。
牠原本是西泰族（現土耳其東方）的聖獸為基礎,再以其他要素融合。
一般也被認為是三個季節的象徵,代表春,夏,冬;另外這生物跟上古地母神有深厚的關係,不排除是三位一體女神的象徵。
希臘詩人”荷馬”的史詩”依利亞德”中出現的奇美拉是獅子頭,山羊身,蛇尾;而另外一位詩人的”神統記”中,奇美拉就成了我們所熟悉的三頭幻獸了。
也有些紀錄中,奇美拉所帶的是龍的頭,所以奇美拉也帶有龍的特性與血統。
希臘神話中奇美拉是蛇女神-愛姬多那(Echidna)與颱風化身-杜邦(Typhon)之間所生的眾多怪物之一。
其他像是九頭蛇(hydra)地獄犬(Cerberus)獅身人面獸(Sphunx)等等,都和奇美拉有著血緣關係。
不過根據考古學及地理學家的研究,認為奇美拉其實是路基亞斯山的擬人化。路基亞斯山是座活火山,終年都冒著火,噴著煙。以前在山腳下生長著許多大蛇,山腰是山羊群的棲息地,而山頂有著獅子部落的棲息。這樣危險的形象在當地原住民的想像中逐漸被改造,伴隨著神話以及傳說,就成了現在我們所熟悉的奇美拉了。
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
芬仔言:
由此可推...獸格中的烏拉姆斯

會變成這樣

並不是個謎團~因為奇美拉本身是雌山羊
不過根據討論結果...大家似乎都覺得...烏拉姆斯比較像牛牛XD

----------


## Fenrir

嗯...
跟烏拉姆斯對戰的時候...
請愛用抗雷裝
跟迪-阿福柔對戰的時候..
請愛用抗火裝
----------------------------
我是來鬧的XD

----------


## 那岐

蓋美拉(Chimera)吐火獸

她是泰風（Typhon）和艾奇德娜（Echidna）的孩子。蓋美拉擁有獅子的頭、山羊的身體，以及蛇的尾巴。她的氣息是致命的火焰。英雄伯勒諾豐（Bellerophon）乘著飛馬，飛到她的上空，用箭射死了她。


由於希臘眾神打敗了泰坦巨神族，從他們的手中奪得了支配的力量。於是泰坦巨神為了復仇，決定捨棄尊嚴，生出了各種各樣的怪物子女，希望能利用他們可怕的破壞力消滅以宙斯為首的一干神族。在這些怪物中包括了千手千眼巨人、可以吞食天地的惡犬，蓋美拉也列在其中。蓋美拉這個字的希臘文字意是母羊的意思，她擁有獅頭、羊身和巨蛇的尾巴，口中所吐出的火焰可以摧毀一切。
　　不過，也有另外的傳說描述蓋美拉的是種更為恐怖的怪物，前面是顆獅頭，而身體中間則冒出一顆羊頭，尾巴上則長著巨蛇的腦袋。最後，破壞大地和平的蓋美拉是被貝雷羅封手持長矛，將鉛塊塞進肚子裡面而殺死。

----------


## 布雷克

圖片支援



來源來自巴哈姆特哈啦區 > 主題討論板 > 電玩動漫人專區 > 世界之不可思議版的 sunling13所提供

還有引用於維基

來源http://tinwiki.org/wiki/Chimera

----------


## Alexander

Chimera也可以翻成"異形[參考RS2]"或者是幻想.
[亦作Chimaera].

----------


## 阿翔

也來貼圖圖~

這個…有點不像0.0


這個黑白的好帥…


好大…

點擊以顯示隱藏內容

----------


## 狂龍

我函沒聽過 "蓋美拉" ㄟ~~
不過看到圖片   會想到龍王傳說的某隻阿~ˇ~

----------


## wingwolf

好像還有一種翻譯叫“喀邁拉”
現在這個詞也被用於稱基因（細胞）工程中創造的“嵌合體”

（每一個Hide裏有一至三幅圖）

增加圖片——

點擊以顯示隱藏內容







點擊以顯示隱藏內容







布雷克貼的第一幅的放大版

點擊以顯示隱藏內容

----------


## TYPHOON

奇美拉現在好像都被用來泛指合成獸?
網路上好像都是這樣叫

----------

